# Летом и качка прачка



## cyaxares_died

Можете ли вы объяснять эту пословицу ?
Знакомый мой столкнулся с ней в "жизнь и судьба" Гроссманна.


----------



## Slavianophil

Могу только сказать, что "качка" по-украински утка. 

А вот нашёл такую цитатку: "Жещины говорили: "Летом и качка  прачка, каждый кустик ночевать пустит", не нужен корм для скотины, теплая одежда для людей, топливо. Зимой же все это нужно. Где взять? Редко кому хватало хлеба до нового уро&shy;жая."
 
То есть, получается, летом жизнь лёгкая (по сравнению с зимой).


----------



## CoolDiamond

Honestly this is the first time that I hear this one. The most probable meaning of this saying is "if we have no choice we will content ourselves with what we've got in the current situation"


----------



## CoolDiamond

This is a quotation from literature:
_"Особенно он рассердился, когда  услышал  намеки  на  то,  что  радистка
нравится самому Грекову.
   - Конечно, при наших условиях и такая  Катька  сойдет,  *летом*  и  *качка*
*прачка*. Ноги длинные, как у журавля, сзади - пусто. Глаза большие,  как  у
коровы. Разве это девка?"_


----------



## Slavianophil

То есть, "на безрыбье и рак рыба"?


----------



## CoolDiamond

slavianophil said:


> То есть, "на безрыбье и рак рыба"?


Типа того.


----------



## Maroseika

Летом можно стирать, таща узел с бельем за судном на веревке. Возможно, выражение - из морского быта. Впрочем, стирать так можно и зимой, лишь бы свободная вода была...


----------



## Slavianophil

Как интересно!


----------



## Kolan

In the given context, it's just a scornful saying between men, talking of a girl doomed by them for a sexual abuse. Like, не бывает некрасивых женщин - бывает мало водки.


----------



## Kolan

Slavianophil said:


> То есть, "на безрыбье и рак рыба"?


Это, пожалуй, хорошо объясняется на примерах здесь.

In der Noth backt man aus Kleien Brod.
Au besoin foin vaut avoine.
http://michelsonlexicon.com/13n/006_na_bezrybje.php

Но то, о чём спросил топикстартер, по-моему, не совсем "_рак-рыба_".


----------



## Kolan

cyaxares_died said:


> Можете ли вы объяснить эту пословицу ?
> Знакомый мой столкнулся с ней в "Жизни и судьбе" Гроссмана.


Я думаю, что здесь просто обыгрывается звучание синонимов "качка-крячка". А, может быть, и меткое народное наблюдение за утками: когда утка полощет клюв в воде, это напоминает в какой-то степени полоскание белья.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

На украинских ресурсах помимо уже упомянутого толкования, схожего с руссконародным "не бывает некрасивых женщин - бывает мало водки"  ("Влітку і качка прачка, а зимою і Тереся не береться."), у этой "качки-прачки" нашлись ещё вот такие оттенки смысла:

"Влітку і качка прачка, а в холода не та вода."

"КОСТРУБАТЫЙ - неряха. В літку і качка прачка,          а зимою і дівка шмаркачка."


----------



## Maroseika

Действительно, укр. качка - утка.


----------



## Q-cumber

Вспомнил - из записных книжек Ильфа:


> Он сказал: "Как Байдарские ворота -- так нет больше женатых и нет замужних. Тут у нас летом каждый кустик дышит". Все одобрили эту сентенцию и с видом заядлых сердцеедов продолжали говорить пошлости.


----------



## Kolan

tram-pam-pam said:


> "В літку і качка прачка, а зимою і дівка *шмаркачка*."


Вот это я совсем понять не могу:

*ШМАРКАЧКА*, -и,_ зневажл_. Жін. до *шмаркач*.
*ШМАРКАЧ*, -а, _ч_.,_ зневажл_. 1. Шмарката дитина. 2. Молода, недосвідчена, невміла людина, яку не поважають. // Уживається як лайливе слово. 
http://www.slovnyk.net/?swrd=%F8%EC%E0%F0%EA%E0%F7 

Может, задать вопрос на Other Slavic Languages?


----------



## sokol

Moderator note:
Please discuss the Ukrainian phrase:
*зимою і дівка шмаркачка*
in greater detail here, thanks!


----------



## CoolDiamond

Возможно, фраза означает, что с легким трудом всяк справится, а с тяжелым трудом (с тяжелыми условиями труда, ситуации и т.д.) даже специалисту справится не легко.


----------



## SammyHuang

cyaxares_died said:


> Можете ли вы объяснять эту пословицу ?
> Знакомый мой столкнулся с ней в "жизнь и судьба" Гроссманна.


There is a proverb in Chinese which goes like: for a soldier having spent three years in the barracks, a sow will look like a beauty. I believe in the context of the paragraph in Life and Fate "*Летом* и *качка* *прачка"* means the same.


----------



## SammyHuang

CoolDiamond said:


> Honestly this is the first time that I hear this one. The most probable meaning of this saying is "if we have no choice we will content ourselves with what we've got in the current situation"


Agreed. Basically in the novel it says 'if we cannot have a pretty girl here, an ugly one will also do.'


----------

